

Is This The Future of Touchscreen Tech? New Video Will Blow Your Mind - schlichtm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=X-GXO_urMow

======
SlipperySlope
Fabulous production values on a par with a scifi movie.

Glad to see how Corning, an old line US glass manufacturer, has remained
innovative and competitive worldwide.

